# Disponibilité magasin MacBook Pro Retina



## zirko (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont pu acheter le MacBook Pro Retina en boutique (Apple store, Fnac, revendeurs) ?

Pour ma part je suis allé dans un Apple Store (ils m'avaient dit le recevoir normalement aujourd'hui) et ils ne l'ont pas en stock et bizarrement ils n'ont pas de date connue de disponibilité du produit.

Donc avez-vous réussi à le trouver ?


----------



## Guuus (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai appelé tous les revendeurs du coin et tout le monde m'a dit "2-3 semaines" :'(

Online : 3-4 semaines :'(

Du coup j'hésite à me prendre un MBP classique avec écran hires.. mais si je prends le 512Gb ça me coute plus cher que le retina...


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Du coup j'hésite à me prendre un MBP classique avec écran hires.. mais si je prends le 512Gb ça me coute plus cher que le retina...


 
Ou alors il suffit juste d'etre patient


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

Le magasin de Lyon Part Dieu m'a dit qu'il en aurait apparemment demain... mais de toute façon vu que je veux 16Go de RAM.... je vais devoir le prendre en ligne !


----------



## Madalvée (13 Juin 2012)

En Apple Store il y a peut âtre une chance, mais les revendeurs APR sont toujours les derniers servis.


----------



## Guuus (13 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ou alors il suffit juste d'etre patient



Cette notion m'est inconnue... :mouais:  :mouais:

On revendeur en a reçu ce matin, mais que des 8Go de ram et 256 ssd...  Je veux le 512 et 16go...


----------



## zirko (13 Juin 2012)

Quel revendeur?


----------



## Guuus (13 Juin 2012)

A Nancy, je sais plus le nom.
Il m'a dit qu'il en avait pas beaucoup et que des entrées de gamme.


----------



## zirko (13 Juin 2012)

D'autres personnes ont pu l'acheter en magasin ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Pas grand monde, même sur les forums us ne semble avoir un nouveau modèle...


----------



## zirko (13 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup Pascal_TTH pour cette information. En général les Apple store magasin reçoivent les nouveaux produits en temps et en heure.

C'est étrange qu'ils ne les aient pas encore et que les vendeurs n'aientpas d'infos sur la date d'arrivée des MacBook pro Retina.


----------



## Guuus (13 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> D'autres personnes ont pu l'acheter en magasin ?



Acheté à Nancy, ils en ont reçu deux modèles de base.

Il en reste plus qu'un ^^



Je suis nouveau sous OSX et mac, et je peux vous dire que je n'ai jamais eu une expérience similaire avec un ordinateur.
Cet un très bel objet, on a l'impression d'être sur un 17", je suis amoureux :love:


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai commandé le MacBook Pro retint 2,7 Ghz, 16 Go de Ram SSd 512 Go à la Fnac Digital

Il me tarde de l'avoir


----------



## zeusII (13 Juin 2012)

Guuus, c'est l'easy store en face de la Fnac où tu l'as acheté ?


----------



## Subshadow (13 Juin 2012)

Guus tu as vraiment l'objet entre les mains ? Serais-tu capable de dire ce qu'il en est à l'extérieur ? Est-ce utilisable au soleil ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

Sold OUT même au japon où je suis en ce moment! 

Donc ils ont dû le dispatcher au compte goutte: soit pour garder le mystere jusqu'au bout ou soit qu'ils avaient pas bcp de stock ...

Le resultat est le meme c'est galere de s'en procurer un ou même de le voir tourner pour se faire une idee...


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

zeusII a dit:


> Guuus, c'est l'easy store en face de la Fnac où tu l'as acheté ?



Non c'est rue bandan près de la caserne.

Dépêchez-vous car il y en avait plus qu'un!




Subshadow a dit:


> Guus tu as vraiment l'objet entre les mains ? Serais-tu capable de dire ce qu'il en est à l'extérieur ? Est-ce utilisable au soleil ?



Oui je l'ai installé, par encore utilisé au soleil, mais j'ai pas du tout été géné par les reflets, clairement moins qu'avec mon iPad.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/411344_2210870447117_1300438563_o.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/42014259.jpg/




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h53 ----------

Autre point, j'ai poussé les ventilos à fond avec iStat (car sinon on ne les entend jamais)
Et ils font un bruit très particulier... on perçoit vraiment que le bruit du flux d'air, c'est assez fou.


----------



## zirko (14 Juin 2012)

Sur Bordeaux rien non plus aujourd'hui par contre il est en demo (pas à la vente)  chez Iconcept et à l'apple store.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Autre point, j'ai poussé les ventilos à fond avec iStat (car sinon on ne les entend jamais)
> Et ils font un bruit très particulier... on perçoit vraiment que le bruit du flux d'air, c'est assez fou.


 
Intéressant. Tu as un iPhone ? Parce qu'il y a quelques app qui font sonomètre (ok, c'est pas top à côté d'un vrai) mais ça donne une bonne idée. 
Enfin, c'est aussi le bruit du flux d'air qui devenait génant sur les autres modèles. Apple n'a jamais eu les pires ventilateurs du marché.


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Guus : qu'en est-il de l'écran : pas de teinte jaune particulière sur fond blanc / pas de fuite de lumière ?


----------



## flipfront (14 Juin 2012)

en démo à opera, mais rien à vendre.


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intéressant. Tu as un iPhone ? Parce qu'il y a quelques app qui font sonomètre (ok, c'est pas top à côté d'un vrai) mais ça donne une bonne idée.
> Enfin, c'est aussi le bruit du flux d'air qui devenait génant sur les autres modèles. Apple n'a jamais eu les pires ventilateurs du marché.



Non pas d'iPhone, mais un bon reflex, je vais peut-etre faire une video ou un petit test photo.



CultureMac a dit:


> Guus : qu'en est-il de l'écran : pas de teinte jaune particulière sur fond blanc / pas de fuite de lumière ?



Rien de tel à signaler sur l'écran, il est vraiment incroyable. J'ai même pas ressenti le besoin de passer en mode "scaled" 1680*1050 ou 1920*1200 (là ça devient vraiment petit attention aux yeux. Néanmoins la qualité des polices dans ces modes reste très élevée.

Quand je rentre du boulot je vais faire un test plus approfondi. J'ai un peu peur que les 8gb de ram ne soient pas suffisants... je vais regarder avec photoshop, lightroom chargés avec des RAW, itunes, safari etc...

Je vous fais un thread ce soir avec photos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

EDIT:

Il y a déjà l'update pour Lightroom avec le support retina. Mais pas photoshop.


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Merci de la réponse et sa serait avec plaisir le test avec photos


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Non c'est rue bandan près de la caserne.


B*l*andan  Ils sont plutôt sérieux 




Guuus a dit:


> Autre point, j'ai poussé les ventilos à fond avec iStat (car sinon on ne les entend jamais)
> Et ils font un bruit très particulier... on perçoit vraiment que le bruit du flux d'air, c'est assez fou.


Fou, cad ? Bruyant ? dérangeant ?


----------



## bast1981 (14 Juin 2012)

LA grande question est ce que ca chauffe ???!!!
Charge bien la mule pour nous dire si il y as l'option plaque chauffante pour cette hiver ??
En tout cas merci pour les retours !!


----------



## zeusII (14 Juin 2012)

Je suis passé tout à l'heure à l'Easy Store de Nancy en face de la FNAC pour voir s'il avait un modèle d'expo !

Le vendeur a été chercher une boite d'un modèle à vendre et l'a ouvert ! Franchement l'écran c'est impressionnant !

Par contre le vendeur, qui te prend un peu pour un pigeon, "on est les seul à en avoir eu sur Nancy" (cf Guuus rue Blandan).
J'ai demandé s'il faisait les tarifs AOC, mais apparement juste les 6% du store éducation ! Il a commencé à me faire un spitch que si j'achetais chez lui (plus cher donc), j'avais aussi un bon service après vente, qu'il était aux petits soins avec moi et patati patata comparé à l'Apple Store en ligne bien sur ! 

Au prix de le machine, je préfère gagner 150 de plus en l'achetant sur l'Apple Store en ligne qui est tout à fait fiable !


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Il semble d'après le site The Verge que les ventilateurs sont silencieux, mais au détriment de la  chaleur de la machine. Elle peut chauffer particulièrement sur la partie  en métal autour de la touche U qui s'explique par le fait que le processeur se situe juste en  dessous.


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Il y a déjà l'update pour Lightroom avec le support retina. Mais pas photoshop.


 
Sur Lightroom 4 probablement, mais qu'en est il du 3


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2012)

zeusII a dit:


> Je suis passé tout à l'heure à l'Easy Store de Nancy en face de la FNAC pour voir s'il avait un modèle d'expo !
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre le vendeur, qui te prend un peu pour un pigeon, "on est les seul à en avoir eu sur Nancy" (cf Guuus rue Blandan).


L'Easy store et Easy computer sont la même boite.

J'avais eu rue du Sergent Blandan la réduc "Education nationale" à l'époque. Mais c'est vrai qu'ils ne font pas l'AOC en boutique. Par contre, je confirme la qualité du SAV rue du Sgt Blandan


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> B*l*andan  Ils sont plutôt sérieux
> 
> 
> 
> Fou, cad ? Bruyant ? dérangeant ?



Non du tout, c'est vraiment particulier. Presque le même bruit que faisaient mes ventilos Noctua dans un ancienne config gamer. A savoir juste la "brise" de l'air..




bast1981 a dit:


> LA grande question est ce que ca chauffe ???!!!
> Charge bien la mule pour nous dire si il y as l'option plaque chauffante pour cette hiver ??
> En tout cas merci pour les retours !!



En multitâche normal (safari 4-5 onglets, mail, calendar, app store, et en testant un peu de tout) j'avais entre 34 et 39°.


Ce soir je vais voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre (un petit collage photoshop de 30 megapixels, 3-4 films en full HD, quelques (dizaines) programmes ouverts  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> B*l*andan



Même pas fait exprès


----------



## tropezina (14 Juin 2012)

J'ai passé une commande de retina 15" classique ram8Go SSD 256Go le 11/06 à 21h

le colis va partir de:  Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation

livraison prévue le 19/06

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

par UPS, j'avais omis de le spécifier.


----------



## zirko (15 Juin 2012)

C'est pas risqué de commandé de tel produit en Chine ?

Sinon une nouvelle journée de recherche


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> C'est pas risqué de commandé de tel produit en Chine ?
> 
> Sinon une nouvelle journée de recherche



C'est expédié des usines Apple


----------



## tropezina (15 Juin 2012)

Commande retina 15"  2.3Gh  de base le lundi 11/06 à 21h15 sur apple store:


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 15/06/2012	 13:04	Lecture au départ
15/06/2012	 11:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 15/06/2012	 8:10	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 14/06/2012	 21:45	Lecture d'exportation
14/06/2012	 1:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 13/06/2012	 23:42	Lecture au départ
13/06/2012	 20:29	Lecture de l'origine
China	 13/06/2012	 8:03	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## zirko (15 Juin 2012)

Je l'ai raté de peu aujourd'hui. Seulement deux pièces reçu à l'Apple store et comme je bossais, quand j'y suis allé à ma pause y en avait plus.


----------



## jol91 (15 Juin 2012)

bonsoir à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et sur Mac egalement.
Je voulais commander un Retina à la Fnac St genevieve et puis à la question quand est ce qu'il sera dispo, le vendeur m'annonce fin juin, puis il consulte son ècran, et la il hallucine, ily a en 2 en stock.
et hop me voici avec cette super machine. 

j'ai lu pas de mal de post sur les MBP, pour les sites sympas pour Mac, j'ai retenu osxfacile, avez vous d'autre sites, car je demarre sur Mac apres 15 ans de PC.


à bientot


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


j'aime bien ce site!


----------



## Bob51430 (16 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai acheter hier mon macbook pro retina chez un APR! Il en a reçu deux. Un qu'il a exposé et l'autre pour moi


----------



## Serial_7 (16 Juin 2012)

Seulement des modèle d'exposition à Paris apple store Louvre/Opera rien à vendre pour l'instant selon le manager ils les recevront cette semaine ou début de semaine prochaine.

Apple store en ligne estime les délais de livraison entre le 14 et 18 juillet.


----------



## zirko (16 Juin 2012)

Chose étrange j'ai l'impression que les APR ont plus de produits en vente que les magasins Apple? 

Apple privilégie peut être la vente sur le net plutôt que la vente en boutique?


----------



## webjib (17 Juin 2012)

Le Retina est en expo chez Inter-Actif à Reims, mais rien en stock (à priori ils en ont eu deux).

Pour la FNAC, ni modèle d'expo, ni stock, le mec me disant qu'au niveau de la centrale il n'y a pas de stocks, ni de date d'arrivée en stock. Sur le modèle à 2899  il y avait 40 commandes de clients au niveau national.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (17 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> Le Retina est en expo chez Inter-Actif à Reims, mais rien en stock (à priori ils en ont eu deux).
> 
> Pour la FNAC, ni modèle d'expo, ni stock, le mec me disant qu'au niveau de la centrale il n'y a pas de stocks, ni de date d'arrivée en stock. Sur le modèle à 2899  il y avait 40 commandes de clients au niveau national.




On devrait recevoir de nouveau modèle "basique" d'ici deux semaine NORMALEMENT (Inter-Actif). Malheureusement impossible d'avoir une date d'exacte... Je vous tiendrais au courant.


PS: Je travail à Inter-Actif à Troyes.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

c'est vraiment la rupture partout, il a l'air d'être victime de son succès et aussi peut être est ce un choix d'APPLE


Comme la indiqué MAcgé, on voit fleurir des annonces sur la baie pour des retina neufs à des prix ..... assez impressionant!


----------



## turokk (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai acheté le mac book pro samedi à la fnac!! Comment j'ai fais? 
C'est très simple 

http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/SearchShopsArticles.aspx?PRID=4245351&NID=9451248&RNID=-53

http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/SearchShopsArticles.aspx?PRID=4245356&NID=9451248&RNID=-53

Merci qui?   (Si il n'y a plus de stock pour le moment, mais faut aller checker tous les jours...)


----------



## Faizon (18 Juin 2012)

Turokk, mon héros ! (Un grand merci à toi, je vais chercher mon exemplaire dans l'heure grâce à toi.)


----------



## turokk (18 Juin 2012)

De rien 
Pour infos, moi par exemple, vendredi à 23h30, il y a 0 stock, alors que samedi à 9h50, il y en avait !


----------



## coubiac (18 Juin 2012)

Faizon a dit:


> Turokk, mon héros ! (Un grand merci à toi, je vais chercher mon exemplaire dans l'heure grâce à toi.)



Dans quelle fnac ? Tiens nous au courant et fais nous partager tes impressions


----------



## glopglop35 (18 Juin 2012)

yep

La Fnac peut être une bonne option. Je suis passé samedi après-midi à la FNAC forum ils en avaient 2 réservés pour des clients ayant passé commande.

Il y en a effectivement 40 en attente de livraison sans aucun délai de la part d'Apple.

La liste d'attente était d'environ 20 machines ce matin en ile de France. Mais bon il y a un risque de 3 semaines d'attente quand même...

Autre info, l'Apple store du carousel du Louvre à reçu la semaine dernière 3 MBP Retina!


----------



## Bob51430 (18 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> Le Retina est en expo chez Inter-Actif à Reims, mais rien en stock (à priori ils en ont eu deux).
> 
> Pour la FNAC, ni modèle d'expo, ni stock, le mec me disant qu'au niveau de la centrale il n'y a pas de stocks, ni de date d'arrivée en stock. Sur le modèle à 2899  il y avait 40 commandes de clients au niveau national.



C'est moi qui ai eu le macbook pro retina a l'inter-actif de reims. Je l'avais réservé


----------



## webjib (18 Juin 2012)

Bob51430 a dit:


> C'est moi qui ai eu le macbook pro retina a l'inter-actif de reims. Je l'avais réservé


Salaud lol


----------



## Doc Rony (18 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous,

Nouveau sur le forum, et j'espère prochainement dans l'univers du Mac, je suis passé chez Inter-Actif à Reims jeudi dernier pour comparer le nouveau MBP Retina avec un des anciens MBP en 17" dispo en stock. Manque de chance, le Retina n'était pas encore arrivé. Je ne suis donc pas plus avancé dans ma réflexion.
J'ai hâte de voir la bête...

Alex


----------



## webjib (18 Juin 2012)

Bienvenu Doc Rony
Il est exposé maintenant, il est sublime


----------



## Doc Rony (18 Juin 2012)

Arghhh !!!
Il me tarde de venir le voir sur Reims mais je travaille en non stop toute la semaine. Vivement la semaine prochaine.
J'ai posté un topic sur mon hésitation entre le nouveau Retina et l'ancien 17" dans la rubrique du switch, ton avis m'intéresse, ainsi que celui de tous ceux qui ont pu faire la comparaison...

Alex


----------



## Macadid (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un est-il informé d'un stock disponible de Retina sur Paris ou 92 ?
Merci.


----------



## zirko (19 Juin 2012)

Pour information, pour ceux que ça intéresse :

- il reste un MacBook Pro retina à la Fnac de Bayonne

- des stocks sont arrivé à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (19 Juin 2012)

On devrait recevoir des Macbook Pro Retina le 28 Juin à Inter-Actif (Troyes et Reims) pour ceux que ça intéresse.

PS: Non je n'ai pas de commission sur les Mac vendu.


----------



## Serial_7 (19 Juin 2012)

L'application apple store pour reserver le macbook retina ne fonctionne pas la ou il sont disponible l'application affiche toujour ''réservation indisponible'' toujours rien à l'apple store du Louvre.


----------



## Doc Rony (19 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> On devrait recevoir des Macbook Pro Retina le 28 Juin à Inter-Actif (Troyes et Reims) pour ceux que ça intéresse.
> 
> PS: Non je n'ai pas de commission sur les Mac vendu.


 
Merci DJ Snowly,

Ca tombe bien, cette semaine je suis à bloc niveau boulot et la semaine prochaine, je ne travaille pas le... jeudi !  ;-)


----------



## Macadid (19 Juin 2012)

Rien à l'Apple Store Opéra apparemment. J'ai appelé la boutique en fin de matinée. Mon interlocutrice m'a dit qu'ils n'avaient aucune visibilité quant à la prochaine livraison de MacBook Pro Retina. Peut-être demain ou la semaine prochaine ou...


----------



## petitchemin (19 Juin 2012)

Chez Manor à Marin, il est arrivé mais ils n'ont pas le droit de le déballer, ils doivent attendre le passage d'Apple.

Les magasins qui ont du stock n'ont pas forcement envie de presenter les nouveautés tout de suite. 
Il y a de bonnes affaires à faire.


----------



## Doc Rony (19 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Les magasins qui ont du stock n'ont pas forcement envie de presenter les nouveautés tout de suite.
> Il y a de bonnes affaires à faire.


 
Rien vu d'extraordinaire sur les anciens 17" pour l'instant. Mais c'est un cas à part car c'est un modèle non renouvelé.


----------



## CultureMac (19 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Pour information, pour ceux que ça intéresse :
> 
> - il reste un MacBook Pro retina à la Fnac de Bayonne
> 
> - des stocks sont arrivé à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux.



Le MacBook Pro Retina était-il en exposition à la Fnac ?


----------



## webjib (19 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> On devrait recevoir des Macbook Pro Retina le 28 Juin à Inter-Actif (Troyes et Reims) pour ceux que ça intéresse.



Les deux modèles ?


----------



## zirko (19 Juin 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Le MacBook Pro Retina était-il en exposition à la Fnac ?



Il n'était pas exposé à la Fnac de Bayonne par contre il l'est à Iconcept de Anglet.


----------



## Doc Rony (19 Juin 2012)

Et les APR auront-ils la possibilité d'avoir des MBP Retina avec l'option 16 Go de RAM ou faudra-t-il absolument passer par l'Apple Store en ligne pour doubler la RAM du modèle d'origine?


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Je pense que si tu le veux rapidement, et en plus le custom, il est preferable de passer par l'apple store.


----------



## bacman (19 Juin 2012)

reçu le mien ce matin
surpris par la rapidité, je m'attendais à au moins 15 jours de délai même si je l'ai commandé le lendemain de l'annonce.
en pleine installation mais déjà écran design finesse superbes et très silencieux


----------



## Serial_7 (19 Juin 2012)

Acheté à l'Apple Store du Louvre cet après-midi.


----------



## Gregoirepat (19 Juin 2012)

Serial_7 a dit:


> Acheté à l'Apple Store du Louvre cet après-midi.



Sérieusement ???
Je les ai appelé tous les jours depuis l'annonce et ils ont dit n'avoir eu aucun stock et aucune date de disponibilité !

C'est à ce demander si il y a pas une stratégie marketing vicieuse ...


----------



## FJSonin (19 Juin 2012)

Alors c'est bien ?


----------



## CultureMac (20 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Il n'était pas exposé à la Fnac de Bayonne par contre il l'est à Iconcept de Anglet.



Merci


----------



## newstyll (20 Juin 2012)

Acheté a la fnac de Tours grace au lien de disponibilité posté sur le sujet, MERCIIII!!!

sinon il est fin, beau, puissant et l'écran est tout simplement incroyable!!!!


----------



## Macadid (20 Juin 2012)

newstyll a dit:


> Acheté a la fnac de Tours grace au lien de disponibilité posté sur le sujet, MERCIIII!!!
> 
> sinon il est fin, beau, puissant et l'écran est tout simplement incroyable!!!!



Quelle config. as-tu pris ?


----------



## newstyll (20 Juin 2012)

la 2,3 bien assez suffisante pour moi


----------



## Serial_7 (20 Juin 2012)

Gregoirepat a dit:


> Sérieusement ???
> Je les ai appelé tous les jours depuis l'annonce et ils ont dit n'avoir eu aucun stock et aucune date de disponibilité !
> 
> C'est à ce demander si il y a pas une stratégie marketing vicieuse ...



je les ai appelé tous les jours aussi, l'application Apple store ne fonctionne pas (elle indique toujour ''réservation indisponible'') il on eu très peu stock et on été livré en début d'après-midi.


----------



## Swoop250 (20 Juin 2012)

Serial_7 a dit:


> je les ai appelé tous les jours aussi, l'application Apple store ne fonctionne pas (elle indique toujour ''réservation indisponible'') il on eu très peu stock et on été livré en début d'après-midi.



Bref tu es arrivé au bon moment .

Pour ma part je suis passé par l'apple store puisque j'avais besoin de custom un peu (16 Go de Ram )


----------



## xEk (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,


Je suis ce topic depuis un moment puisque je compte moi aussi acheté un Macbook Pro Retina.

Pour information, des configurations de base en 2,3 Ghz étaient disponibles en petite quantité Vendredi et aujourd'hui à *l'Apple Store de Montpellier*.

Pour ma part, j'ai une question, sachant que je souhaite acquérir une version 2,3 Ghz mais avec 16Gb de RAM et vu le délai sur l'Apple Store en ligne, n'est-il pas plus judicieux d'attendre que cette version arrive en boutique physique (Apple Store et non APR) ?

En gros j'aimerais savoir si les boutiques Apple Store reçoivent aussi des configs custom ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## DJ-Snowly (20 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> Les deux modèles ?



Mauvaise nouvelle, notre fournisseur n'as "plus de date" à nous donner... Donc on attend.


----------



## dude. (20 Juin 2012)

Je me ferais un palisir de rajouter mon grain de sel a cette petite mascarade...
Je suis en ce moment a New York, je voulais m'acheter un macbook pro, vous imaginer ma surprise quand le vendeur m'annonce "qu'il y a un tout nouveau macbook pro 15" avec un magnifique écran retint... bla bla bla" d'apres ses mots c'était un machine a la pointe de la technologie meilleur que tout les autres... bref j'achètes rien je retournes chez moi et je fais mes recherche.

le matos est exactement le meme sur le 15" classique que sur le retint (Nvidia GT650M procco: soit un i7 quadri coeur a 2.3 GHz (turbo 3.30 GHz ) ou un procco i7 quadri coeur a 2.6GHz (turbo 3.6 GHz), 8gb de ram (4 pour le premier prix des "classique") et question stockage, on a soit 500 soit 750 gb pour les classique en 5400tr/min et du flash pour les retint avec un 256 et un 512gb.

sur le papier c'est la meme chose (sauf que les perf graphique du retint seront moins bonne que celle du classique du au nombre incroyable de pixel a l'écran)

personnelement j'avais un budget et un choix, soit un classique haut de gamme avec un procco cadencé a 2.6GHz (turbo 2.6GHz) 8gb de mémoire et un DD de 750gb, soit un retint premier prix, avec le procco cadencé a 2.3GHz (turbo a 3.3GHz) un SSD de 256 gb et 8gb de ram.

question connectique... on perds le firewire et le lecteur cd sur le retint mais on gagne un port HDMI.

J'a faille prendre un retina.... Mais ce qui m'a fait changé d'avis est le fait qu'avec un retina on a ce qu'on a et on NE PEU RIEN CHANGER!!!!!!!!! a part le SSD et encore.. il faut aller au l'apple store et il le font pas maintenant, peu être il ne le changeront pas... car c'est pas des SSD normaux c'est des SSD samsung a la con avec une forme et une connectique encore plus conne. Tout le reste, même les rem sont SOUDÉ a la carte mère!

A l'intérieur tout est fait pour qu'on ne puisse pas y toucher, et qu'on soit obligé de passer par l'apple store.

lisez ca.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------




xEk a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Je suis ce topic depuis un moment puisque je compte moi aussi acheté un Macbook Pro Retina.
> ...



non, ça n'est jamais arriver, si tu veux tes 16gb de ram tu dois les commander sur internet.


----------



## xEk (20 Juin 2012)

dude. a dit:


> non, ça n'est jamais arriver, si tu veux tes 16gb de ram tu dois les commander sur internet.



Quelqu'un d'autre peut confirmer ? (ce n'est pas que je ne te fasse pas confiance mais j'aimerais avoir une confirmation histoire que je commande directement sur l'Apple Store en ligne...)

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juin 2012)

dude. a dit:


> non, ça n'est jamais arriver, si tu veux tes 16gb de ram tu dois les commander sur internet.


Tu peux passer une commande BTO chez un concessionnaire (chez un Apple store, je n'en sais rien).


----------



## Beeweek (20 Juin 2012)

Commandé Lundi 18 à la FNAC Lyon Part-Dieu
Pas de stock en centrale Fnac ... Please wait


----------



## Kabrice (21 Juin 2012)

En apple store physique tu trouveras les 2 config de base (2,3/8Go/256 et 2,6/8Go/512) et la plus haute (2,7/16Go/768Go)


----------



## zeusII (21 Juin 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Je me ferais un palisir de rajouter mon grain de sel a cette petite mascarade...
> Je suis en ce moment a New York, je voulais m'acheter un macbook pro, vous imaginer ma surprise quand le vendeur m'annonce "qu'il y a un tout nouveau macbook pro 15" avec un magnifique écran retint... bla bla bla" d'apres ses mots c'était un machine a la pointe de la technologie meilleur que tout les autres... bref j'achètes rien je retournes chez moi et je fais mes recherche.
> 
> le matos est exactement le meme sur le 15" classique que sur le retint (Nvidia GT650M procco: soit un i7 quadri coeur a 2.3 GHz (turbo 3.30 GHz ) ou un procco i7 quadri coeur a 2.6GHz (turbo 3.6 GHz), 8gb de ram (4 pour le premier prix des "classique") et question stockage, on a soit 500 soit 750 gb pour les classique en 5400tr/min et du flash pour les retint avec un 256 et un 512gb.
> ...



Tu sors seulement de ta grotte ?

Perso j'achète pas un Mac pour l'ouvrir et changer tout ce qu'il y a dedans. Et si tu préfères le MBP 15" je crois que tu n'es pas dans le bon topic.


----------



## xEk (21 Juin 2012)

Kabrice a dit:


> En apple store physique tu trouveras les 2 config de base (2,3/8Go/256 et 2,6/8Go/512) et la plus haute (2,7/16Go/768Go)



Merci pour la confirmation, je me suis donc décidé à le commander sur l'Apple Store en ligne, livraison prévu entre le 19 et le 25 Juillet !


----------



## Doc Rony (21 Juin 2012)

Je suis sûr que les délais vont raccourcir une fois Mountain Lion sorti. Il ne veulent pas avoir trop de stock avec Lion...


----------



## zirko (22 Juin 2012)

Pas bête. C'est possible. 
D'ailleurs tant qu'on parle de Mountain Lion je n'arrive pas à retrouver le lien permettant de l'avoir gratuit suite à l'achat récent d'un mac. 

Si quelqu'un l'a ce serait cool? Merci.


----------



## eryllion (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

@zirko 
http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/uptodate/

C'est ce lien ci ?


----------



## nemrod (22 Juin 2012)

Je crois que je vais craquer, quitte à ne pas essayer de maximiser la vente de mon MBP HiRes


----------



## Swoop250 (22 Juin 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Je crois que je vais craquer, quitte à ne pas essayer de maximiser la vente de mon MBP HiRes



Vu les délai de livraison actuel .... 3 ou 4 semaines,  ça te laisse le temps de bien le vendre.

En plus les choix radicaux fait sur certains sujets (OD et RAM soudée notamment) font qu'il reste pas mal d'inconditionnel de l'"ancienne" version.


----------



## zirko (22 Juin 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> @zirko
> http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/uptodate/
> 
> C'est ce lien ci ?



Merci beaucoup eryllion !


----------



## Macadid (22 Juin 2012)

A ceux qui sont intéressés et qui habitent Paris (ou ses alentours), sachez que le MacBook Pro Retina est en stock et disponible à la vente (dans les deux versions) à la boutique Apple Store Opéra (la configuration à 512 Go semble en très faible quantité, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la version à 256 Go).
Surtout, par expérience, ne tenez pas compte de ce que l'on peut vous dire par téléphone quand vous contactez un Apple Store, au sujet des stocks. 
En effet, je viens de repartir avec la version 512 Go alors que soit-disant il n'en avait jamais reçu (hormis pour les démo.) depuis la Keynote quand je les ai contacté (à plusieurs reprises depuis le milieu de la semaine dernière jusqu'à aujourd'hui 1 heure avant de me rendre dans cette boutique)... limite quand même... mais tout de même très heureux d'être reparti avec mon Mac sous le bras.


----------



## MacApple974 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'aimerais connaitre les dimensions de l'emballage d'Apple (carton marron) ? J'ai un ami qui est en Malaisie qui devrait me l'envoyer, je voudrais ainsi calculer le prix de trnsport .... et le MBP Rétina est à 7000 ringgits soit 1700 euros  donc autant en profité ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macadid (22 Juin 2012)

Désolé mais je ne peux pas t'aider. J'ai juste l'emballage blanc avec le logo Apple.


----------



## Gregoirepat (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Un petit coup de gueule histoire de vous tenir au courant des pratiques d'Apple:

Ce matin je me suis rendu à l'Apple store du Carousel du Louvre histoire de voir si une livraison de MacBook Pro retina 2eme config (2899&#8364 était arrivée. 1er arrivé à l'ouverture on m'indique qu'ils n'ont eu que des MBP retina 1ère config. Sur ce je retourne chez moi déçu.

Puis vers 11h j'appelle le standard du magasin histoire d'être sûr et là surprise, l'opératrice me dit qu'ils ont des 1ère ET 2eme config ! Je reprend alors le chemin du magasin en courant et bien sûr une fois arrivé on me dit "On en n'a pas reçu ...". Particulièrement frustré j'appel le standard du magasin sur place et on me reconfirme qu'il y a la 2eme config !!!
Là je commence à élever la voix sur un vendeur qui après être allé faire un tour de 15 min revient en me disant que l'opératrice est mal informée. J'arrête donc les frais pour aujourd'hui et je rentre chez moi les mains vides encore une fois.

Un peu énervé, je rapelle encore une fois le standard pour voir s'ils ont accordé leurs violons et j'entend "On en a eu les 2eme config ce matin mais on en a plus". Je vous laisse imaginer la tronche que je fait au téléphone.

Tout ça pour dire que l'organisation autour de la vente des MacBook Pro retina est un joyeux bordel (pardonnez moi l'expression) et qu'Apple néglige des clients capables de débourser plus de 2000 &#8364; dans un ordinateur.


----------



## Macadid (23 Juin 2012)

Gregoirepat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un petit coup de gueule histoire de vous tenir au courant des pratiques d'Apple:
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je comprends complètement ta déception, même si pour moi au final tout s'est bien passé (voir mon précédent post). As-tu essay&#279; les autres Apple Store de Paris ?

Encore une fois, je le dis pour tout le monde, NE TENEZ PAS COMPTE DE CE QU'ON VOUS DIT AU TEL. EN TERME DE STOCKS. La personne qui m'a vendu mon MacBook Pro, au demeurant charmante, n'y connaissait pas grand chose aux Macs. C'est dire !...


----------



## Gregoirepat (23 Juin 2012)

Macadid a dit:


> Bonjour, je comprends complètement ta déception, même si pour moi au final tout s'est bien passé (voir mon précédent post). As-tu essay&#279; les autres Apple Store de Paris ?
> 
> Encore une fois, je le dis pour tout le monde, NE TENEZ PAS COMPTE DE CE QU'ON VOUS DIT AU TEL. EN TERME DE STOCKS. La personne qui m'a vendu mon MacBook Pro, au demeurant charmante, n'y connaissait pas grand chose aux Macs. C'est dire !...



Oui j'ai essayé à Opéra mais eux m'ont dit n'avoir reçu que quelques MBP retina 1ère config.

Je trouve incroyable qu'une boîte aussi propre et pointilleuse ne puisse pas fournir la moindre date de disponibilité à ses magasins. Je plein les vendeurs pour qui chaque livraison est un kinder surprise.


----------



## Cybounet (23 Juin 2012)

Macadid a dit:


> Bonjour, je comprends complètement ta déception, même si pour moi au final tout s'est bien passé (voir mon précédent post). As-tu essay&#279; les autres Apple Store de Paris ?
> 
> Encore une fois, je le dis pour tout le monde, NE TENEZ PAS COMPTE DE CE QU'ON VOUS DIT AU TEL. EN TERME DE STOCKS. La personne qui m'a vendu mon MacBook Pro, au demeurant charmante, n'y connaissait pas grand chose aux Macs. C'est dire !...



Bein je m'y suis rendu hier vers 19h30 est ils m'ont dit qu'ils en avaient plus, seulement de temps en temps au compte goute. Ils sont livré vers 11h, ouvre les colis sans savoir eux même ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur... En gros même à l'apple store Opera c'est chaud d'en trouver et il faut y aller au bon moment: avoir du bol en bref. En tout cas il y a une vrai rupture sur le modele 2,6ghz/512go.
J'ai commandé le mien à la fnac le 16 juin a St lazare et toujours rien. Au moins 2 semaines d'attente me dit on....

Il faut être patient ou chanceux avec la 2eme config du retina!!!


----------



## nemrod (23 Juin 2012)

Macadid a dit:


> A ceux qui sont intéressés et qui habitent Paris (ou ses alentours), sachez que le MacBook Pro Retina est en stock et disponible à la vente (dans les deux versions) à la boutique Apple Store Opéra (la configuration à 512 Go semble en très faible quantité, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la version à 256 Go).
> Surtout, par expérience, ne tenez pas compte de ce que l'on peut vous dire par téléphone quand vous contactez un Apple Store, au sujet des stocks.
> En effet, je viens de repartir avec la version 512 Go alors que soit-disant il n'en avait jamais reçu (hormis pour les démo.) depuis la Keynote quand je les ai contacté (à plusieurs reprises depuis le milieu de la semaine dernière jusqu'à aujourd'hui 1 heure avant de me rendre dans cette boutique)... limite quand même... mais tout de même très heureux d'être reparti avec mon Mac sous le bras.



Moi j'ai appelé les deux, aucun souci on en a, mais non ils disent ça sans vérifier. J'ai gueulé et appellé Opéra depuis le Louvre et la minette me dit qu'elle en a puis en insistant elle vérifie et non


----------



## webjib (27 Juin 2012)

Des nouvelles de la disponibilité des MBP Retina à Reims ? (Inter-Actif ou FNAC)


----------



## DJ-Snowly (27 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> Des nouvelles de la disponibilité des MBP Retina à Reims ? (Inter-Actif ou FNAC)



Malheureusement nos fournisseurs sont toujours en rupture de stock, et ils n'ont pas de date précise. A mon avis ça sera vers la deuxième semaine de Juillet. Mais je tiendrais au courant. S'il y a du changement.


----------



## Doc Rony (27 Juin 2012)

Mince alors. Je devais passer demain pour voir si le MBPR était arrivé et éventuellement le comparer avec un 17" (si il en reste !)...

Merci tout de même pour les infos...


----------



## webjib (27 Juin 2012)

Doc Rony, il est déjà exposé à Inter Actif donc tu pourras le voir en fonctionnement, comparer... mais pas repartir avec


----------



## thierfeu (27 Juin 2012)

mon message a sauté on dirait....il reste deux MacBook Pro Retina 2,3 GHz 256 Go SSD à la FNAC d'Annecy

Avantage : 5% de remise et crédit 10 fois sans frais 

PS : je n'y bosse pas, soyons clairs


----------



## Doc Rony (27 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> Doc Rony, il est déjà exposé à Inter Actif donc tu pourras le voir en fonctionnement, comparer... mais pas repartir avec



SUPER !!!
Je vais déjà pouvoir me faire une idée de la bête. Même si je ne peux pas repartir avec, ça me permettra d'affiner ma réflexion.
Un grand merci pour la précision et vivement demain...


----------



## doubie (27 Juin 2012)

Darty


----------



## Beeweek (27 Juin 2012)

J'ai récupérer ce jour mon Macbook à la FNAC de Lyon. 
Pour rappel commande le 18 en magasin. 
Il en ont reçu 2 ce jour. Un pour moi l'autre a un gars hyper chanceux.


----------



## Serial_7 (28 Juin 2012)

La 2eme configuration n'étais plus disponible le 19/06 à 16h au téléphone ils disent toujours qu'il n'ont pas de stock.







Diablo 3.


----------



## nemrod (28 Juin 2012)

Il y avait un Retina 2.6 hier à Opera


----------



## Doc Rony (28 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous,

Visite à Inter-Actif Reims en début d'après midi. Pas de MBP Retina en stock comme prévu mais j'ai pu voir le modèle de démonstration et le comparer avec le MBP classique en 15". De plus, je venais de voir un 17" dans une autre enseigne et je suis maintenant décidé à acquérir le fameux MBPR. Il est superbe et l'écran est magnifique.
Il me faut dorénavant me décider sur la quantité de RAM et je pourrai passer commande.
Pour la disponibilité, ils devraient en recevoir la semaine prochaine.

En tout cas, merci au compétent et sympathique personnel d'Inter-Actif pour la démonstration qui me conforte dans le choix du MBP Retina.


----------



## CultureMac (28 Juin 2012)

Pour information, le MacBook Pro Retina 2.3GHz / 256 Go est disponible ( 14 exemplaires ) sur le site Amazon.


----------



## webjib (29 Juin 2012)

FNAC.com dispose des deux modèles en stock !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas le commander directement sur le store apple ? je comprend que l'on veuille une nouvelle machine, mais là .... vous être de grands, de très grands malades , .... bon sans rire, vous l'avez vu en vrai cette machine ? je ne sais pas quoi penser de cette nouvelle configuration, et surtout de cet écran, j'attends pour ma part d'avoir l'occasion de le tester en grandeur natura dans quelques semaines.


----------



## nemrod (29 Juin 2012)

webjib a dit:


> FNAC.com dispose des deux modèles en stock !



Merci


----------



## DJ-Snowly (29 Juin 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Visite à Inter-Actif Reims en début d'après midi. Pas de MBP Retina en stock comme prévu mais j'ai pu voir le modèle de démonstration et le comparer avec le MBP classique en 15". De plus, je venais de voir un 17" dans une autre enseigne et je suis maintenant décidé à acquérir le fameux MBPR. Il est superbe et l'écran est magnifique.
> Il me faut dorénavant me décider sur la quantité de RAM et je pourrai passer commande.
> ...




Nous avons deux modèle du Macbook Pro Retina (Core i7 @2.3Ghz/256Go) en stock à Inter-Actif de Troyes. Je pense que si tu passes une commande à Inter-Actif de Reims rapidement, ils peuvent le rapatrier. N'hésitez pas à appeler, dépêchez vous ça va vite partir.


----------



## Doc Rony (29 Juin 2012)

Merci pour l'information.
Je ne suis pas pressé car je pars en vacances début juillet et donc j'achèterai le MBPR à mon retour. De plus, j'hésite encore entre 8 et 16 Go de RAM et il est possible d'avoir les deux configurations chez Inter-Actif.
Mais d'après mon utilisation future et les conseils du vendeur, 16 Go ne me semble plus indispensables. C'est juste qu'avec le prix de la machine et l'impossibilité de modifier la RAM par la suite, je ne veux pas me tromper...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (29 Juin 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> Merci pour l'information.
> Je ne suis pas pressé car je pars en vacances début juillet et donc j'achèterai le MBPR à mon retour. De plus, j'hésite encore entre 8 et 16 Go de RAM et il est possible d'avoir les deux configurations chez Inter-Actif.
> Mais d'après mon utilisation future et les conseils du vendeur, 16 Go ne me semble plus indispensables. C'est juste qu'avec le prix de la machine et l'impossibilité de modifier la RAM par la suite, je ne veux pas me tromper...




C'est sûr, disons que mettre 16Go de RAM permet d'avoir une valeur certaine sur plusieurs années.  (Sans oublier l'AppleCare )


----------



## Bob92130 (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

La version 2.3 standard serait dispo sur Opera ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Doc Rony (29 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> C'est sûr, disons que mettre 16Go de RAM permet d'avoir une valeur certaine sur plusieurs années.  (Sans oublier l'AppleCare )



Effectivement, AppleCare obligatoire sur une machine de ce prix quasiment irréparable !
Pour la RAM, pas facile de se décider pour mon usage : montage vidéo mais pas de 3D, ni de jeux. Dans tous les cas, je ne savais pas que les APR pouvaient proposer les différentes configurations. C'est intéressant...


----------



## Samuelaz (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter le modèle 2,6 (la deuxième config) a la FNAC des ternes.il y avait 7 ex de la seconde config et 2 modèles première config.
Demander à vérifier le stock sur l'ordinateur! J'ai demandé à deux vendeurs qui m'ont dit "plus de stock" avant de se rendre compte que c'était dispo.....
Ne pas se fiez aux Rens téléphone. Le stock fnac indiqué sur le web semble précis,

Voici le lien utilisé pour le réserver avant d'y aller. Il faut consulter chaque jour le matin de préférence. Les 2 modèles sont dispo...;
Par ailleurs je suis passé à la FNAC des champs hier soir samedi et il y avait la première config dispo (vers 18h)

Lien stock deuxième config 

http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/SearchShopsArticles.aspx?PRID=4245351&NID=9451248&RNID=-53


----------



## tdav92 (2 Juillet 2012)

Des nouvelles quand au disponibilités dans les Apple store Parisien ?? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Olivier.w (2 Juillet 2012)

La Fnac digital m'a appelé et pour ma commande au moins encore 15 jours d'attente. C'est du foulage de geule.


----------



## atcha_sama (2 Juillet 2012)

Olivier.w a dit:


> La Fnac digital m'a appelé et pour ma commande au moins encore 15 jours d'attente. C'est du foulage de geule.



Malheuresement, les commandes arrivent au compte goutte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

sur le site de la fnac, je vois que le retina est en stock pour le modele "entrée de gamme".
wtf ?!:mouais:


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

bon ben des nouvelles du japon:

il faut 1 mois pour obtenir un retina moddé (16Go)

mais bon tarif etudiant du retina 16Go: 1780 donc bon............


----------



## kalm (3 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> bon ben des nouvelles du japon:
> 
> il faut 1 mois pour obtenir un retina moddé (16Go)
> 
> mais bon tarif etudiant du retina 16Go: 1780 donc bon............



Oups ,presque 1000 euros de difference ?
Ici a Saigon , 500 euros de difference av la France sur les MBP et MBPr


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

oui oui on peux bien attendre un mois pour un tel tarif! 

mais clavier US obligatoire pas de FR  

l'AC je l'ai à 235 en tarif etudiant à la place de 360 ou un truc comme ça


Pour anecdote, vu que je suis etranger il savait pas quelle ecole utilisée pour le calcul du rabais donc ils ont pris le plus fort rabais (sont comme ça les japonais: tjrs à faire plaisir)
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## kalm (3 Juillet 2012)

Je soupçonne que tu vas également faire en sorte de récupérer la TVA avant de prendre ton vol de retour


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

Alors en fait non je peux pas pour une simple raison j'ai acheté par l'apple store au telephone! 

Et ce truc de recuperer 5% c'est pas super top car l'on paye la TVA dès que l'on pose le pied en france (enfin moi je le pose à Barcelone) 

par contre le petit hic qd tu as les 5% de discount (recup TVA), tu ne peux ouvrir le mac et l'utiliser avant d'avoir poser le pied en france, et si tu essayes de les rouler, ils ont penser à tout puisque c'est indiqué sur ton passeport ce que tu achetes sur le sol japonais avec recup de TVA!!!!
donc pas gloup leur truc!!!


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Plusieurs Retina d'entrée de gamme dispo @ iTribu Fréjorgues Mauguio dans le 34 près de Montpellier. 

( j'ai pas demandé si ils ont du haut de gamme, surement que oui je suppose peut être en nombre limité. )

Les 2 sont dispo, entrée de gamme / haut de gamme : 

http://boutique.itribustore.fr/g/recherche/?q=macbook+retina+NOT+ctomacbook+NOT+magsafe


----------



## axel.bardin (9 Juillet 2012)

Plusieurs MacBook Pro retina entrée de gamme disponible chez l'APR de Clermont-Ferrand (place Gaillard). Je crois même qu'ils sont disponible à la Fnac (centre Jaude).


----------



## yooto (10 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commander ce matin un macbook pro rétina 1ère game à inter-actif à Reims et j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un sait si mon temps t'attente sera long ?

Merci.


----------



## @finderbest (10 Juillet 2012)

Quelques informations pratiques pour aujourd'hui.

Stock MacBook Pro Retina *Apple Store Opéra *: Aucun

Stock MacBook Pro Retina *Apple Store Louvre* : Aucun 

Fnac aussi aucun







En revanche la deuxième configuration est disponible sur Pixmania : http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/search/macbook-pro-retina  ainsi que rue du commerce


----------



## CURVAL76 (10 Juillet 2012)

Etant nouveau je commence déjà par saluer toute la communauté qui fait vivre ce forum de manière constructive la plupart du temps.
Je lis les différents commentaire sur des sujets divers depuis 2 ans à peu près et j'ai décidé de m'inscrire ce soir pour participer à mon tour dans ce forum que j'apprécie.
Si je post dans ce topic c'est parce que j'ai commandé un MBPR entré de gamme sur le site d'Apple le 18 juin, j'ai reçu un mail de confirmation et tout est ok. Le délai est annoncé entre le 27 juillet et le 2 aout, je m'y attendais mais ma question était la suivante:
Est-il possible que la commande soit envoyé avant? Parce que, c'est long...


----------



## Janus00 (10 Juillet 2012)

Certaines personnes y compris de ce forum l'ont parfois reçu 10 à 15 jours en avance sur la date prévue, donc tout dépend de l'approvisionnement et des commandes passées en fonction de l'ordre d'arrivée également.

Après j'ai l'impression qu'Apple fait un peu traîner depuis une semaine environ pour envoyer aux gens des machines directement sous Mountain Lion ... 

Ils ont pas trop communiqué là dessus mais bon ! ^^


----------



## Doc Rony (11 Juillet 2012)

Surtout que ML semble corriger les soucis de lag donc autant patienter encore un petit peu et bénéficier dès le départ d'une qualité d'utilisation optimum...


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

peut être MAIS si tu reçois ton mac avec ML d'office, tu es marron pour pouvoir downgrader en LION (enfin si tu en vois un interet )


----------



## Martin_a (12 Juillet 2012)

Le retina est EN STOCK sur fnac.com !!!


----------



## Freitag (12 Juillet 2012)

Il y en a plus... 
J'ai loupé l'achat alors qu'il en restait 3, partis en 5 mn.
Loupé à cause de la lenteur de ma banque à réagir. Je suis vert.


----------



## zoph (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous des nouvelles concernant d'éventuels dispo sur Paris ?


----------



## Deathstixx (19 Juillet 2012)

zoph a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous des nouvelles concernant d'éventuels dispo sur Paris ?



Bonjour ,

Aucun des deux modèles  a l'apple store opéra cette après-midi 
mais un de dispo a la fnac des ternes et je suis repartis avec  !


----------



## zoph (19 Juillet 2012)

Deathstixx a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Aucun des deux modèles  a l'apple store opéra cette après-midi
> mais un de dispo a la fnac des ternes et je suis repartis avec  !



Je te deteste !


----------

